# knitting clubs Liverpool Mersyside



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi does anyone know of any knitting clubs in or around Liverpool. Or is anyone interested in starting joining a knitting club.
I know there is one starting up in Bebington but thats just a bit to far for me to go.


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

I would join a knitting club here in the u.k


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

I would join one in this area if I knew of one!


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

what about a knitting club for all of us in the U.K ?


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Great idea, not sure how that could work though, guess we could meet up now and again at a central point. I am in Cumbria.


ldcronin said:


> what about a knitting club for all of us in the U.K ?


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

It would be great to have a UK knitting club, let's see if we can get one going.


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

I am willing to help but don't know too much about getting a forum started.


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

ldcronin said:


> what about a knitting club for all of us in the U.K ?


just set up a new knitting club for UK knitters at
www.ukknitters.freeforums.org. Please come and join us.
Sue.


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

just set a knitting forum up for uk knitters please come and join us on
www.ukknitters.freeforums.org


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sue, still can't get to it, please send me a link Thankyou Hugs Lin x


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Sue - Is your site called "Loving Hands" don't seem to be getting a definite website with www.ukknitters.freeforums.org


----------



## knittingsue (May 31, 2011)

Try clicking on the following link

www.ukknitters.freeforums.org

If you still can not get into it from here, open a new window and type in www.ukknitters.freeforums.org

Sue


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

Tried this link but it takes you to knitters paradise forum?


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

On the first link you gave me I also got LovingHands


----------



## imp135 (Jun 18, 2011)

No I cant seem to get on it either


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Try this -
http://www.ukknitters.freeforums.org


----------



## ldcronin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, If you cantact Sue she will be able to help you, I had this problem but Sue helped me out and I am now registered.


----------

